# Liqua E-Liquid



## ace_d_house_cat (6/8/18)

Hey guys, 

I am looking for original Liqua E-Liquid in/around Johannesburg. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shakez (6/8/18)

check out vapeshop, I think they have/had

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shakez (6/8/18)

vapeshop.co.za


----------



## Stosta (6/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking for original Liqua E-Liquid in/around Johannesburg.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


You can choose between 18mg and 0mg! 

http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/LIQUA-30ml-0mg-18mg

They do have some other Liqua ranges too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

